# Aikidos Forgotten Pioneer



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2010)

Yoichiro Inoue: Aikidos Forgotten Pioneer

Inoue Noriaki: Aikido's Forgotten Pioneer - Video

More here


----------

